# SISTEMA MONEDERO PARA COBRO DE AGUA



## otto_ortiz (May 17, 2006)

Necesito ayuda con un proyecto para la universidad. El proyecto consiste en un sistema para el cobro de agua, el cual es un sistema monedero que le brindara al publico agua a determinado precio. 
El precio es fijo (Q1.00 cada vaso, Q0.50 el medio vaso, Q3.00 la botella) el sistema debe ser seguro, de lo contrario causará perdidas economicas. Tomar en cuenta unicamente fichas de 
(1 Quetzal y de 10 Centavos), en un display se debe mostrar la cantidad de dinero depositado luego se presionará un botón para que se inicie el despacho.
Necesito que me den ideas de como hacer lo de las monedas, de lo de la bomba para que despache agua y en fin de todo lo que me pueda ser de ayuda. Gracias....


----------



## fdesergio (May 17, 2006)

Antesque nada debes usar un validador de monedas, para evitar fraudes, no te aconsejo que lo hagas porque la verdad no es muy facil, pero ya los venden y programas el tipo de monedas   asi como su valor, ademas un sistema que registre  el valor ingresado y comande otro sistema de expulsion del agua, por tiempo o por flujo, bueno yo lo haria asi, obviamente tambien un sistema de  visualizacion para el usuario, espero te sirva, chauuuuu


----------

